# How to understand when to stamp soaps



## Piero (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello people,

My second post in this forum, excited 

Together with a friend of mine, we started making some soaps around 2 months ago. We made some CP and HP as well. Now that we are a bit better with the CP, we were wondering when it is the right time to stamp them. We would like to stamp them adding the names of our friends that will receive them as gifts for their birthday/Christmas and any other occasion 

Thank you very much to your comments and suggestions


----------



## artemis (Apr 8, 2020)

I found some threads that discuss this:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/search/18406579/?q=Stamp&o=relevance


----------



## Piero (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello again,
Thanks for the link. I tried to do a search only in the beginners soap making forum, thinking to find answers here. I will use the whole forum next time then  
Cheers, Piero


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Apr 8, 2020)

That's a trick question because the right time depends on your recipe. For example; I made a batch of soap using 42% avacodo oil 2 months ago and I still can't stamp it without removing pieces of soap around the stamp. I know that the 42% avacodo oil was a mistake and I have since, adjusted my recipes. I can now stamp after a week, give or take a few days. To check wether my soap is ready to stamp, I use the bar that I intend to keep for testing purposes. That way I don't ruin all of the bars.

Your recipe will determine when you can stamp, along with your curing environment.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 8, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> I still can't stamp it without removing pieces of soap around the stamp.



Two tips I have seen is to 1) spray the soap and/or stamp with alcohol, and 2) lay a piece of plastic wrap over the soap.


----------



## Rsapienza (Apr 8, 2020)

Definitely depends on recipe. Test your batch by practicing on your end cuts. That's what I did before I was familiar with my recipes. I do spray with alcohol as well.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 8, 2020)

I do the same kind of thing as Rsapienza^^^, only I test my stamp out on a bar of soap that I've designated out of the batch as being 'mine'.....basically, the ugly duckling of the batch. lol 

More times than not, I can stamp my soap cleanly/nicely as soon as my bars are cut, but with some batches they take better to being stamped if I wait until the next day. I should mention that with a few exceptions, I mainly soap with a 33% lye concentration and encourage my soap to go through full gel, and if I wait any longer than 2 days to stamp my fully gelled bars made with a 33% lye concentration, it's too late (they are too hard).  

You'll just have to experiment with your formulas to see when is the best time. I find that much depends on how much water you use in the batch (e.g., the more water, the longer I need to wait to stamp), and/or if your soap gelled or not (e.g., I have to wait longer to stamp ungelled soaps)......and even the type of stamp. For what it's worth, I mostly use those decorative rubber stamps that one can buy at the craft store for scrap-booking, but I also use hard resin stamps at times. I find the resin stamps to be more tricky to use than my rubber stamps. The consistency of the soap has to be just right or else they make a less than stellar impression. My rubber stamps are more forgiving, but the soap can't be too hard for those to work well.


IrishLass


----------



## Piero (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks to all your answers. I hope that in the next days I can post the different formula we are using to get some feedback also from more experienced Soapers (what is a cool name for soap makers?   )
We do not cut our soap, we are using the mold shown below since it is a good solution for now.
Planning on buying different molds in some time, no rush


----------



## artemis (Apr 9, 2020)

Piero said:


> (what is a cool name for soap makers?   )


 
Sorry-- "soapers" is the coolest name we have.  Maybe there needs to be a thread to find a new cooler name.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Apr 9, 2020)

Piero said:


> Thanks to all your answers. I hope that in the next days I can post the different formula we are using to get some feedback also from more experienced Soapers (what is a cool name for soap makers?   )
> We do not cut our soap, we are using the mold shown below since it is a good solution for now.
> Planning on buying different molds in some time, no rush


How about this name "dirt eaters soap"


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2020)

Cool name for soap makers ?

Soapologist .


----------



## atiz (Apr 10, 2020)

Relle said:


> Cool name for soap makers ?
> 
> Soapologist .


Well, technically, a soapologist just *talks* about soaps but does not make them!  Soapist? Soaptechtonist?


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 10, 2020)

Timing varies. Anywhere from from hours, to days and even weeks. It all depends on the recipe and if you force it to gel (i.e insulate it or use CPOP – Cold Process Oven Process). The sides of the soap are usually ready to stamp before sliced soap faces as they have been exposed to air for longer. The same would apply for a soap created with a cavity mold like the pink one you posted.

If you make a loaf, keep the end pieces you slice off as stamp testers. I've been stamping for years and I always do a little test to be sure before stamping a batch. 
If you are using cavity molds, it might be worth keeping one soap as a tester.
As time goes by and you get more batches with the same recipe under your belt, you'll get a better feel for it.
Best of luck!


----------



## Piero (May 4, 2020)

Thanks again people!
We have been trying different ways and have to be honest that all your comments and ideas were extremely helpful and useful.
We did in the last month or so around 14 different soaps and we will keep working on them.
Next week we will post some photos of our "creations"


----------



## Savonette (May 4, 2020)

I sometimes freeze mine before stamping. My supercool stamp is, unfortunately, a bit small here and there. Try freezing then stamping with a mallet before condensation makes a mess of you.


----------



## amd (May 5, 2020)

What type of stamp are you using? Because that affects when I stamp more than the soap itself.

Flat rubber stamp (like scrapbooking/teacher's stamp) when the soap is like slightly firm Velveeta.
Acrylic/plastic with outlines, no flat spaces in stamp, anytime from 1 day after cutting to just before packaging after cure.
I should note that my regular stamp with outlines I use a rubber mallet to tap the stamp into the soap and spray the soap with alcohol before stamping. The generic rubber stamps I hand press, no alcohol.


----------



## Basil (Sep 18, 2020)

I really appreciate this forum. I’m new here as well and scour all these posts. I’ve been making goat milk soap for about 2 years but have started making more of it the last six months .... I started using 3 different acrylic stamps I had made from an Etsy seller. After many tries I finally figured out that for good results it all depends on the recipe and timing lol — as everyone has said. I didn’t think to look on this forum for that question ! The other suggestions such as alcohol, etc are helpful and I’ll try that as well. Thank you all so much for your experience and willingness to educate and help.


----------

